# [LPF] Special Delivery



## sunshadow21 (Jan 1, 2013)

DM: Sunshadow21
Judge: 

Start Date: 1/1/2013
End Date: 3/13/2013
72days

Antal
 Encounter XP: 800; Encounter GP: 1120
 time xp (72 days x 7 xp) = 504 xp; level x time gp (72 days x 6 gp) = 432 gp
total xp = 1304; total gp = 1552
Erinth
 Encounter XP: 800; Encounter GP: 1120
 time xp (72 days x 7 xp) = 504 xp; level x time gp (72 days x 6 gp) = 432 gp
total xp = 1304; total gp = 1552
 Frederick
 Encounter XP: 800; Encounter GP: 1120
 time xp (72 days x 7 xp) = 504 xp; level x time gp (72 days x 6 gp) = 432 gp
total xp = 1304; total gp = 1552
Kris
 Encounter XP: 800; Encounter GP: 1120
 time xp (72 days x 7 xp) = 504 xp; level x time gp (72 days x 6 gp) = 432 gp
total xp = 1304; total gp = 1552
Morgan
 Encounter XP: 800; Encounter GP: 1120
 time xp (72 days x 7 xp) = 504 xp; level x time gp (72 days x 6 gp) = 432 gp
total xp = 1304; total gp = 1552

[sblock=notable loot]+1 longsword[/sblock]

 [sblock=my DMing rules for LPF]* I will use group initiatives, rolling them     myself. In order to not unduly punish those with high initiatives, I take the average of each side and add it to the dice. In combat you   must post your actions within 48-72 hours of     the players turn   coming   up. Unless stated by a character that   their   actions are to follow   another character, they will be resolved   in   posted order. After that   time, if there was no communication   with the   DM, I will NPC the MIA   player and move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice       roller for the players. I will using my own methods for rolling because   some rolls need to be kept secret and it's just plain faster when  trying  to roll for a lot of npcs.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the       DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed    the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure    giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time    XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so at the end     of an encounter.    This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal   damage,   and grants any   additional spell slots, but not  spells   prepared.  A   caster capable of   spontaneously casting could use    these slots   normally, a cleric could   only use them for cure or   inflict  spells, a   druid for summon nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared   casters may  prepare   spells in these slots as if   they had left the   slots blank for  the   day, if they are able to do so.    They can go   through the appropriate   spell preparation as if they had   already   rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture. Also a mini-stat      spoiler  block that includes a link to your character sheet would  be  much appreciated in  every IC post during a fight. 

*If you have any other questions, feel free to ask. I can't answer any concerns I don't know about.[/sblock]       

 Example Mini-stats block:
  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW [/sblock]

[sblock=Encounter Information]1/1/13 Start
1/25/13 Cave Scorpions: 600 xp total/120 xp each
Mummer Guards: 600 xp total/120 xp each
2/18/13 Vegepygmies: 1200 xp total/240 xp each
 3/7/13 Hired Thugs: 1600 xp total/320 xp each, +1 longsword
3/13/13 End

Total Encounter GP = 5600
Individual Encounter GP = 1120[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 1, 2013)

Heading back to room 3, you find a gnome wizard studying a book intently as his tiny centipede watches the door quietly. Spread out on the table the gnome sits are several trays of light snacks, and a couple of pitchers of several kinds of drinks. There are several chairs on either side, with the gnome sitting at the head of the table.


----------



## stanleyindraven (Jan 2, 2013)

A plainly dressed man with dusty feet and disheveled hair walks into the room. He will take one look at the gnome, then bow and approach. "Greetings, I am Frederick, the Nomad. I understand that you have a job open, is this correct?"
*Mini Stats*


> Frederick the Nomad
> *Initiative:* +2
> *AC:* 15 (13 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
> *HP:* 9 Current: 9
> ...




PS: How do you spoiler on the forum?


----------



## thechosen2nd (Jan 2, 2013)

An elf Maiden strides confidently into the room, and makes a beeline for   the appetizers. She nonchalantly slides into a chair and looks at the   gnome, waiting patiently for him to look up from his book. An ocelot   follows her into the room, jumps up onto the table in front of the elf,   and crouches, staring intently at the centipede next to the gnome.

The elf scratches the cat behind the ears, as if it is simply an overgrown house cat and reassure the gnome:

"Don't worry about Sanguine... she's just curious. Wouldn't hurt a fly unless I told her to. Right buddy?"

(Sanguine purrs in response, and closes her eyes with a decidedly happy expression on her face.)

"Anyway, My name is Krisalla Swiftfoot, but you can just call me Kris. I'm eager to hear about this job you have to offer us."

[sblock=Mini Stats]


Kris Swiftfoot
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 9/9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4
(+2 bonus against enchantment spells and effects)
*Resistance:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none

*Spells Remaining:* 
Orisons: Flare, Guidance, Stabilize
1st Level (1/day): Produce flame, Obscuring mist
Racial (1/day): Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Detect poison, Read magic

Sanguine (Ocelot)
*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (12 Flat-footed, 16 Touch)
*HP:* 15/15
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1
*Resistance:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* natural weapons (claws & teeth)
[/sblock]

spoiler is (sblock=title here) stats go here (/sblock)
but with brackets [] instead of parentheses ()


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 2, 2013)

The gnome looks up briefly as you enter, "Ah, good, I was hoping this would go quickly, I do have so terribly much to do with the new semester beginning next week. Maybe next time my associates won't insist on putting this task off until the last minute. Oh, who I am kidding, they always put this task off until the last minute. At any rate, please sit down, and as soon as a few others have joined us, we can begin." With that, he turns his attention back to his book.


----------



## stanleyindraven (Jan 3, 2013)

Frederick will quietly sit and glance over the food laid out.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 4, 2013)

*OOC:*


I'll give some of the other newcomers a few more days to join us.







Though it's master seems to pay you no heed, the centipede continues to take the newcomers in quietly, watching all of you, but especially the ocelot, very closely as it snacks upon a few of the things on the table.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 4, 2013)

stanleyindraven said:


> PS: How do you spoiler on the forum?






thechosen2nd said:


> spoiler is (sblock=title here) stats go here (/sblock)
> but with brackets [] instead of parentheses ()




The en world lurker above says:
[sblock=blah blah title]
blah blah blah information
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 5, 2013)

After a bit longer he looks up, sighs, and closes his book. "We may as well get started. It's easy enough that you can explain anything the others miss later. I am Dr. Roustabout, and I am a professor at the Venzan Academica Magica, a rather well known school of magic. As you can probably imagine, we go through a lot of supplies, many of which tend to be rather harder to come by through normal channels. These require special suppliers, and one such supplier is a hermit mage who lives up the coast a bit in an isolated glade. Your task is really quite simple; go pick up a package from this Caicaryn Axemage and bring it back. Any questions thus far?" His entire manner of speaking and carrying himself as he talks makes it quite clear that he is an experienced teacher and lecturer.


----------



## Axios (Jan 5, 2013)

Tirithon looks around and realizes he entered the wrong room. "My apologies."


----------



## stanleyindraven (Jan 5, 2013)

Frederick will nod at the speech then shake his head at the question.


----------



## thechosen2nd (Jan 6, 2013)

Kris responds casually to the professors question, while dipping her hand into a bowl of chips yet again.

"No questions so far professor. Carry on."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 6, 2013)

"Good, we can proceed than, and yes, I can still use help. Now than, here are the directions of how to get to Ms. Axemage's glade. You'll have to enter through the tunnel, as she literally carved the glade out of the middle of a rocky hill, creating only a single passage to get in or out. Any other questions about the task itself before we move on to the administrative tasks?"


----------



## thechosen2nd (Jan 7, 2013)

Kris ponders for a moment, and then asks:

"Well, my only question at this point is whether or not there are any special circumstances we need to take into account in regards to the package... I mean, are the contents dangerous, delicate, perishable, or anything like that? Is it something that will fit into a backpack, or do we need to arrange some special kind of transport? And... is there anything _else_ we might want to know about the items we will be transporting?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 7, 2013)

"Excellent questions. The package itself is nothing to worry about. It'll be a solid block of a special substance we developed for some of our research tools. It'll fit easily enough in a backpack, and be perfectly safe to handle without any special precautions, though standard common sense should still be applied. There _might_ be some trouble from meddlesome folks who think they know what it is and that securing it for themselves might help them out in some way, even though it won't, but I'm sure that it won't be anything that well armed adventurer's like yourself can't handle."


----------



## stanleyindraven (Jan 7, 2013)

"That sounds perfectly reasonable, I see no problems thus far, unless someone is claustrophobic," Frederick says as he looks at the gnome, then the others.


----------



## thechosen2nd (Jan 8, 2013)

"Excellent answers." Kris replies with a cheeky grin. "So, I believe you were about to say something about the administrative aspects? I must admit I'm eager to hear about how you intend to reward us for this little errand..."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 8, 2013)

The gnome chuckles quietly, "Yes, I am sure that you are; that is always one of the more popular topics. We offer very generous terms; 100 gp total for the job, 50 upfront, 50 upon delivery of the package, which needs to be taken to the Reality Machine building on campus, as well as any loot or plunder you may get from annoying pests in the commission of the task. Ms. Axemage usually also has some spare potions she gives out as well."


----------



## thechosen2nd (Jan 9, 2013)

"Reality machine, eh? I'd ask, but I'm sure it's way over my head. In any case, those terms do sound agreeable enough to me. Unless you have any other questions" (She adds, looking at Frederick) "I would be eager to get started!"









*OOC:*


Did you want to try to recruit a couple more players, or will the two of us be enough?


----------



## stanleyindraven (Jan 9, 2013)

"Is that each or to split," Frederick adds quickly. "Either way, I am in. Ready when you are," he says as he nods to Kris.

[sblock=OOC
I think we may be able to do this.
[/sblock]


----------



## thechosen2nd (Jan 10, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Oh sure, we could make it work. I just didn't know if we were waiting on anyone anyone else to join. I peeked into the character submission thread and general discussion thread, and as badly as I want to get started, it looks like if we give it a day or so we might get another teammate, maybe two.  [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 10, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, I want to wait a few more days to see if any of the other newcomers get their characters made quickly.[/sblock]


----------



## SuperZero (Jan 10, 2013)

Antal pauses outside the door to the room to take a deep breath, but then enters with a smile.

"Hello!" he says brightly, "I hear you're looking for help. Am I too late?"

He glances around the room, taking in the gnome, the food, and his potential allies. "Antal Amakiir. I'm looking for work, so I hope we can help each other out."

  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
*Antal Amakiir*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 15 (13 flat-footed/Touch)
*HP:* 10/10
*CMB:* -2 *CMD:* 10 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+4 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster 1:* 7/7 remaining
*Adaptable Luck:* 3/3 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/2
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


*Kin*
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed/11 Touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2[/sblock]


----------



## stanleyindraven (Jan 10, 2013)

"Well met, join us as we are about to embark on a simple task," Frederick says to the halfling, standing and extending his hand.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 10, 2013)

"The pay I just described is per individual. While we do have group pay rates, this task is simple enough that we don't worry about those complexities. And yes, there is still room available to help, so have a seat, and your companions can explain the task while I finish up the formal paperwork." With that, he pulls out some papers from his satchel and starts writing.


----------



## stanleyindraven (Jan 10, 2013)

"We are to pickup a package, no larger than a back pack, from Ms Axemage in a glade carved from a mountain through a tunnel that she made. Then we are to deliver said package to the Reality Machine Building on the campus of the magic school. He will pay fifty gold up front, then fifty upon delivery, per individual," Frederick recaps the previous conversation.


----------



## 4uk4ata (Jan 10, 2013)

"Afternoon," Erinth says with a deep nod as he enters the room, then looks around. Well, it was a large company, so maybe they were full -  but perhaps he was in luck. The gnome seemed to be quite curious, perhaps the employer... and the large centipede was either a vermin no one had yet noticed or someone here kept it as a pet -or familiar. "A gent was saying one could find work here. Are you still looking for people or are you done?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 11, 2013)

*OOC:*


Still got room for you.







"Good to see folks finally getting back here. Grog does his best, but it can be hard for people to hear things at times in a crowded bar room. The others can explain as needed." With that, the gnome returns to his papers, pulling a few more out of his satchel.


----------



## Creed490 (Jan 11, 2013)

Another figure enters the room, wrapped in heavy clothing. Insightful eyes, as well as bright red hair, poke out from underneath the wide-brimmed hat atop the stranger's head. With an air or confidence, the newcomer sits down, resting an ale next to them.
"I was told there was a prospect for work back here? My name is Morgan Blake, I'd be more than happy to assist, so long as the coin is right."


[sblock=Ministats]

[/sblock][sblock=Ministats]

Because I have yet to post on this forum often enough, I can't post a picture or link. It's in the top right of my character sheet on the wiki. Sorry for any inconvenience. 

*Morgan Blake
Init: +1
AC: 11 (10 Flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 6/6

CMB: +0 CMD: 11 Fort: +0 Reflex: +1 Will: +3

Resistance: none

Current Weapon in Hand: Shortspear: Attack: +00 = [BAB (00) + STR (00) + Misc (00) + Magic (00)]*
*Damage: 1d6+0, Crit: 20/x2,**
Spells Remaining: 
Cantrips: Spark, Flare, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
**
**First Level (4 spells per day): Disguise Self, Burning Hands *[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 11, 2013)

"Ah, good. The group is full. I can wrap this up and get back to the rest of my work. You can explain it all later; for now, I have the papers ready, and just need a signature from each of you. Legal liability and all that mumbo jumbo. For all that people complain about mages, I think that lawyers are a far worse evil. Once that is signed, I can give you all your initial pay, and we can all get going onto more pleasant tasks."  The gnome hands each of you a reasonably concise contract; a quick read confirms that it says what the gnome has already indicated, though in a bit more formal legalese.


----------



## Creed490 (Jan 11, 2013)

Morgan signs it and hands it back to the gnome, returning to the ale.


----------



## SuperZero (Jan 11, 2013)

"Mr... Um, our friend here has asked us to deliver a package," says Antal, nodding to the adventurers who had come in after himself, taking a seat as instructed and dropping his pack next to the chair. "And the places we'll need to visit to complete this task sound very interesting to me so far. Seems straightforward enough."
He pauses for a moment before adding "Although I suppose that's not the same thing as 'easy'."


He takes the offered form, scans through it quickly (just in case) and returns it to the gnome with his signature.

  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
*Antal Amakiir*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 15 (13 flat-footed/Touch)
*HP:* 10/10
*CMB:* -2 *CMD:* 10 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+4 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster 1:* 7/7 remaining
*Adaptable Luck:* 3/3 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/2
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


*Kin*
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed/11 Touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 11, 2013)

The gnome chuckles a bit at the last part, "A wise observation; the fact you already understand that gives you a fighting chance in your chosen career."


----------



## stanleyindraven (Jan 11, 2013)

Frederick will sign the contract after a quick once over, then hand it back to the short man.


----------



## 4uk4ata (Jan 11, 2013)

*Erinth

*The newcomer elf looks the contract over with some interest . "Including, but not limited to, sepsis caused by infection, venom, and curses of both magical and mundane nature, with infection, venom and curses defined in the broadest possible sense. Wonderful. Well, I wasn't planning on dying anyway," he mutters with a sideways smirk, then looks up. "Alright, there seems to be a fun enough crew.We should be able to manage a fair few things between us. What are those places you mention, exactly?" he asks, tapping the inkpen with a long index finger. It sounded good enough so far, he reckons, but it doesn't hurt to hear more about it before he signs on.

When he does hear more, he nods. "Sounds interesting enough. Let's see how this will turn out, then" he smiles to the others, and signs his name. "Erinth Karan, at your service. And in your company, lady and gentlemen," he says, smiling to the company.


  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
   Erinth Karan
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 (+2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol) *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +2 (+2 vs enchantment)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* longbow

*Bardic Music: 6/6 remaining*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/2; used  [/sblock]


----------



## thechosen2nd (Jan 12, 2013)

Kris quickly skims the paper, signs it with a swift flourish, and returns it to the professor.

"I'm sure it will be my pleasure to be at your service, Mr. Roustabout" she says to the gnome as she rises out of her chair. "We'll get that package delivered to the Reality machine in no time!"

Kris then turns and looks around the room. "Looking forward to working with you all, of course. My name is Krisalla, but you can call me Kris. I must say, you three have quite the sense of timing; if you had waited another minute, Frederick and I might have left without you!" she adds, gesturing at the three newcomers, and then at the Monk.

"In any case, more the merrier, I always say!"


----------



## Creed490 (Jan 12, 2013)

Morgan nods to Kris, sipping the ale.
"Likewise. As I said, I am called Morgan Blake. I hail from a village outside of Tritower, to the north. And my apologies on the short notice, I was delayed slightly on the road here."


----------



## 4uk4ata (Jan 13, 2013)

Some time later, a pitcher of wine comes from downstairs, courtesy of one of the barmaids. Erinth puts it on the table, and takes one of the cup on the tray. "I hope you won't think less of me to have a toast to our little endeavor. It appears, as Kris said, that it might be fate we met. Well, here's to fate leading us to greatness, happiness, and long life to boot!" he says, raising a cup with wine.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 13, 2013)

The gnome collects the papers, handing out a small pouch to each individual as he does so. When he gets to Erinth, he quietly points out that he can't provide pay until the contract has been signed.


----------



## Creed490 (Jan 13, 2013)

Morgan flips the pouch onto the table, arranging the fifty coins into ten, neat, little stacks of five each.

"All things considered, the payment seems in order. Now only to complete a simple delivery."

Morgan collects the coins, and puts them back in the pouch with a quick motion, then slides them within the heavy coat.


----------



## 4uk4ata (Jan 13, 2013)

((I had amended my post to have Erinth sign the contract. I was hoping someone would recount the mission, but I decided not to wait for a post and say it happened in the background)).


----------



## SuperZero (Jan 14, 2013)

Antal takes the offered purse, realizing that it probably holds more  money than he'd ever been given at once before. He tried not to react to  that too obviously, slipping it into his pocket without opening it (and  trusting that if Morgan's had the right amount they all did).

"As  I said, I'm Antal," he says. "I've always living in  Venza, and never traveled too far outside the city before.
"I  suppose I should mention that I'll probably be introducing you to my  friend Kin soon. I suspect he is more similar to those two"--he  nods toward Sanguine and the centipede--"than to the rest  of us. But he _is_ humanoid, and I think he might stand out more than I necessarily want to. So, if nobody objects, I won't call him until we're on our way and he doesn't have to walk through the crowd out there."


----------



## stanleyindraven (Jan 14, 2013)

Frederick will nod to the gnome as he receives his pouch and watch the others for que to get started.


----------



## thechosen2nd (Jan 15, 2013)

Kris pockets the money pouch with deft fingers, and raises a glass to Erinth's toast.
"Hear hear! And here's to all the fun we will undoubtedly share together on our merry way!"

She takes a long sip out of her cup of wine, and sighs delightedly.
"And without further ado (if the rest of you are ready) I'd just as soon be on our way. There's plenty of daylight left, but the road is long, and I suggest we make as much progress as possible before nightfall."

Kris lets out a short whistle, before walking out of the meeting room. Sanguine, who had been napping on the table, lazily looks up at the doorway, as if seriously considering just laying back down to continue her nap. But instead, she stretches, and then leaps off the table to follow Kris.

[sblock=OOC]
I hope it's ok that I assumed it was daytime. 
I also hope it's ok that I took the initiative to just go ahead and get started.
Sunshadow: you said you gave us directions, but do we need to make some kind of survival check or knowledge check or something to make sure we are headed the right way, or can we just walk out the door?
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 15, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I'll get the next little scene up tomorrow; have had some minor life issues the last few days. Yes, you will need survival checks, but don't worry about it until they are called for.[/sblock]


----------



## 4uk4ata (Jan 15, 2013)

*OOC:*


Do we know how far the destination is, in terms of days on foot?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 15, 2013)

*OOC:*


Sorry about the delay.







The gnome finishes up the paperwork, and with a final bow, heads off to his other tasks. The directions seem simple enough on a map, though it is well off the beaten path. Depending on your skill in navigating the wilderness and your overall speed, it'll take anywhere from half a day to a day to get there, barring any major complications. Waiting until the next morning, so as to avoid traveling at night, if you can help it, you meet in the common room of the Inn and head out.









*OOC:*


Go ahead and do any last minute shopping and give me some survival rolls.


----------



## stanleyindraven (Jan 16, 2013)

Survival roll (How do you roll?)


----------



## 4uk4ata (Jan 16, 2013)

*OOC:*


Do we all have to roll? Erinth will probably trust someone else to lead the way. Also, can we add unspent GP to our character sheets immediately?


----------



## SuperZero (Jan 16, 2013)

During the night at the inn, Antal calls Kin briefly. Both so that he can introduce him to their new allies and so the eidolon can serve as an extra pair of eyes going over the map.

Of course, Antal is no expert in such things, and Kin has little knowledge of the material plane that isn't either very general or extremely specific--as in limited to Venza. Still, there's no harm in looking.

[sblock=OoC]Antal's Survival: 15, 1
Kin's Survival: 11, 20
You asked for some rolls, so I rolled two for each. If that's not what you meant, just ignore the second one.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats] 
*Antal Amakiir*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 15 (13 flat-footed/Touch)
*HP:* 10/10
*CMB:* -2 *CMD:* 10 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+4 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster 1:* 7/7 remaining
*Adaptable Luck:* 3/3 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/2
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


[sblock=Kin]*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed/11 Touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 16, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]You roll on InvisibleCastle Dice Roller until they get the one on the website rebuilt, and post links. You don't have to roll survival, but everyone can if they want. And, yes, you can add the 50 gp to your character sheet now, you have earned it after all.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 17, 2013)

It takes a bit longer than you would have liked, but you are able to find your way to the entrance cave by midafternoon. The hill itself is quite impressive; it even looks enough like a natural occurrence that if you didn't know that there was a valley tucked inside, you wouldn't know to look. 

        *GM:*  I need a marching order; the tunnel is wide enough for a double file line, with a few wider areas here and there.


----------



## thechosen2nd (Jan 17, 2013)

"Well, that was quite a trek. Good job getting us there, Antal. Do you want to keep leading the way? Sanguine and I could take point, if you'd like a break."

[sblock=ooc]I figure Sanguine can lead the way, in case of traps or surprises, if no one has any objections. I would be right behind her.[/sblock]


----------



## stanleyindraven (Jan 17, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Fred will take up a spot in the middle of the party.[/sblock]


----------



## Creed490 (Jan 17, 2013)

Morgan takes up a position near the back of the pack.


----------



## SuperZero (Jan 17, 2013)

"Me?" says Antal, surprised, "No. At least not personally. Kin will walk with Sanguine, though. Unless somebody else wants to."
The eidolon, which didn't seem to speak much, nodded and took a place at the front of the group.


If Kris hadn't said anything, it might not have even occurred to him that this was a place of potential danger. But she had said it, and he knows he isn't built for the front lines. Still he draws his mace--he might as well have it ready--and steps toward the back of the group.

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
*Antal Amakiir*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 15 (13 flat-footed/Touch)
*HP:* 10/10
*CMB:* -2 *CMD:* 10 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+4 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster 1:* 7/7 remaining
*Adaptable Luck:* 3/3 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/2
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


[sblock=Kin]*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed/11 Touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## 4uk4ata (Jan 18, 2013)

*Erinth Aran*
The elf tries to help others with the orienteering, but quickly gives up as he sees his advice doing more harm than good. Actually, he's never really had to rough it out in the open - to him there's only small settlements and bigger settlements, with caravans usually being a subsect of the former. He instead decides that he should try to help them make the journey light and absent-mindedly taps on the sides of a hand drum attached to the underside of his backpack, occasionally telling the odd joke. "... So what did you get the big one, the old man asks the gnome. "For stopping," the gnome says, and blows his trumpet again."

Well, they can't all be winners, he thinks as he gives himself a slow beat, but they can serve well enough to pass the time. "Anyone heard anything about this person we're supposed to visit?"

((He walks in the middle, to on one side - not on the side of the cliff, if he can - and has his bow ready).


  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
   Erinth Karan
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 (+2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol) *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +2 (+2 vs enchantment)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* longbow

*Bardic Music: 6/6 remaining*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/2; used  [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 19, 2013)

The tunnel varies a bit in width, but if you look real close, it's clear  that it was deliberately made. At one point, about 30 feet in, the  tunnel widens out, and the leading pair of the party is almost past, a  couple of medium sized scorpions assault the party from either side.  They try to catch the party off guard, but are unable to act quickly  enough.

[sblock=scorpions round 1]There isn't a lot of room for  maneuvering. The bars are the sides of the tunnels. The surprise round  was the scorpions jumping out from behind some rubble.

xxxx|  K   Sa |xxxxx
|Sc1 A   E   Sc2 |
|____                      M____                        |[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. Actions will occur in posting order.


----------



## SuperZero (Jan 19, 2013)

The rune on Antal's forehead marking his connection to Kin glows briefly as he communicates telepathically with the Eidolon, offering him some tactical advice. _You're not going to get a clear shot, not with those walls and the tunnel so crowded. Take a step away, take advantage of your reach and give the others some room to maneuver._

Kin follows the summoner's advice, stepping farther into the tunnel. He claws at the giant scorpion, reaching out much farther than he might have seemed able, but still has very limited effect while trying to attack past the wall.

Antal himself steps back the way the party had come. Realizing he doesn't have much space to try to use magic, he decides he might as well take a swing with his mace...

[sblock=OoC]*Antal:*
Free Action: 5-foot step Southwest, to the square south of Sc1
Standard: Attack Sc1 with his mace; Attack roll of 11 for 5 damage.

*Kin:*
Free Action: 5-foot step North
Full-round Action: Full attack against Sc1 with reach (I believe the scorpion has cover from these attacks); Attack rolls of 10 for 4 damage and 6 for 6 damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
*Antal Amakiir*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 15 (13 flat-footed/Touch)
*HP:* 10/10
*CMB:* -2 *CMD:* 10 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+4 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster 1:* 7/7 remaining
*Adaptable Luck:* 3/3 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/2
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


[sblock=Kin]*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed/11 Touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## 4uk4ata (Jan 19, 2013)

Erinth turns quickly towards the sound, his quick reactions betraying his apparent leisurely manner. "Watch out, friends!" he shouts as the things skitter towards them. As the scorpions are practically upon them, he winces at the limitations of the place. A bow won't do that much with an enemy already at his side, so he drops it and with is next move draws a plain, but quite serviceable, spear. He makes some quick jabs, hoping either to wound the large insect or at least keep it from attacking him.

[sblock]
Free action: Drops the bow he was carrying until then.
Move action: Draw a spear.
Standard action: attack with the spear. Link for rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3873544/
Attack roll: 9. Damage roll: 10. Boo![/sblock]


----------



## thechosen2nd (Jan 20, 2013)

Kris, surprised at herself for walking right past the scorpions without noticing, curses under her breath as she draws her bow. She emits a sharp, high pitched whistle while pointing at the scorpion next to Sanguine, who springs into action. Kris then knocks an arrow, and looses it at the same scorpion. (unless its dead, in which case she fires at the other one.)

[sblock=actions]
Sanguine: 
Full round attack: (sc2) attack rolls of 7, 12 and 21, dealing 2, 3, and 3 damage respectively. (I forgot to subtract 5 for 2ndary natural attacks. Also, crit failed, rolled a 5.)

Kris:
Free: command Sanguine to attack 
Move: Draw bow
Standard: attack (sc2, or if dead and if possible, sc1) Attack roll of 13 for 1 damage (I forgot to add the penalty for firing into melee combat.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Creed490 (Jan 21, 2013)

Morgan spins to the scorpion on the left, pointing a finger at it and letting a single word escape her lips.

"Burn."

A beam of red light beams forth, stabbing towards the creature.

 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Morgan Blake
Init: +1
AC: 11 (10 Flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 6/6

CMB: +0 CMD: 11 Fort: +0 Reflex: +1 Will: +3

Resistance: none

Current Weapon in Hand: Shortspear: Attack: +00 = [BAB (00) + STR (00) + Misc (00) + Magic (00)]
Damage: 1d6+0, Crit: 20/x2,
Spells Remaining: 
Cantrips: Spark, Flare, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation, Umbrella

First Level (4 spells per day): Disguise Self, Burning Hands* [/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]  Attack Scorpion 1 with Elemental Ray (Fire):
Invisible Castle: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3876556/ [/sblock]


----------



## stanleyindraven (Jan 21, 2013)

*OOC:*


Can Fred get up to attack the scorpions?
If so, this action takes place.







Fred will advance and swing at Scorpion 2.
1d20+1=12, 1d6+1=2


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 21, 2013)

The attacks from the party get mixed success; corners hamper some, inexperience others, but both scorpions do take damage. The left scorpion is only hit by Morgan's fire ray, but the right one takes damage from the ocelot, Kris's arrow, and Frederick's attack. The left scorpion is annoyed, but not overly bothered as it takes a quick step to be able to reach multiple foes. It's claws lash out at Erinth while it's stinger goes after Antal. One claw misses wildly, but the other easily hits, causing 3 points of damage; the stinger buries itself in the summoner's arm, dealing 2 points of damage and delivering a painful dose of poison. The right scorpion is far less pleased as it lashes out with its full attack. It's claws angrily strike out at the ocelot, but the corner prevents one of them from hitting, though the other one is just able to get through the ocelot, dealing 2 damage. It's stinger lashes out at Frederick, dealing 3 damage and injecting poison into his body.

[sblock=scorpions round 1]There isn't a lot of room for  maneuvering.  The bars are the sides of the tunnels. The surprise round  was the  scorpions jumping out from behind some rubble.

xxxx|__    Ki  |
xxxx|__   Sa|
|__Sc1_E   _Sc2 |
|_A_______F_                        |
|___M_ Kr____|

Antal 8/10; AC 15
Erinth 6/9; AC 16
Frederick 6/9; AC 15; potentially poisoned
Kin 11/11; AC 15
Kris 9/9; AC 16
Morgan 6/6; AC 11
Sanguine 13/15; AC 17

Scorpion 1 2 damage; AC 12
Scorpion 2 6 damage (noticeably hurt); AC 12[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. Actions will occur in posting order. Morgan, the elemental ray technically requires a touch attack roll; I'll not worry about it this time, but in the future make sure to include it. Also, Sanguine, remember -4 to attacks for cover from corners. Antal and Frederick need to make a DC 12 Fort Save or take 1 Str damage.


----------



## SuperZero (Jan 21, 2013)

Antal steps back from the scorpion again, wincing at the small wound on his arm but focusing on the matter at hand and enduring the poison as well as he can. He touches Morgan's shoulder lightly, muttering "You're probably more dangerous than I am," along with a few more arcane syllables.

Kin, on the other hand, steps closer to get a better angle for attack now that the giant scorpion has stepped forward, and claws viciously at the creature.

[sblock=OoC]*Antal:*
Save against poison succeeds with a 21.
Free Action: 5-foot step South, away from Sc1 and adjacent to Morgan
Standard: Cast _guidance_ on Morgan. She gets a +1 competence bonus on a single attack roll, saving throw, or  skill check. She must choose to use the bonus before making the roll to  which it applies.

*Kin:*
Free Action: 5-foot step South, adjacent to Sc1 again so that he doesn't have to deal with cover
Full-round Action: Full attack against Sc1; attack rolls of 15 for 9 damage and 14 for 8 damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
*Antal Amakiir*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 15 (13 flat-footed/Touch)
*HP:* 8/10
*CMB:* -2 *CMD:* 10 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+4 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Mace

*Summon Monster 1:* 7/7 remaining
*Adaptable Luck:* 3/3 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/2
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


[sblock=Kin]*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed/11 Touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sc1 is dead.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


Sc2 is still up, so everyone else still has something to attack.


----------



## stanleyindraven (Jan 22, 2013)

Frederick will grimace then lean in for a flurry attack on SC2

ooc[sblock]Fort Save 1d20+5=20
Attacks 1d20=9, 1d6+1=5, 1d20=19, 1d6+1=2[/sblock]


----------



## stanleyindraven (Jan 22, 2013)

ignore double post.

OOC[sblock]ignore double post[/sblock


----------



## thechosen2nd (Jan 23, 2013)

Kris realizes that it is too crowded and cramped down in this tunnel to continue shooting arrows without risking hitting an ally, so instead she lowers her bow, and mutters a few words in elven before laying a hand on Sanguine's back.

Sanguine then hisses, and attacks the scorpion with renewed vigor.

[sblock]
Kris:
Standard action: cast guidance on Sanguine. +1 on next attack roll.

Sanguine: 
Full round attack: Attack rolls of 6, 8, and 2 each for 3 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## 4uk4ata (Jan 23, 2013)

Erinth yelps with pain and surprise when the scorpion's claw bites into his leg. He notices the other scorpion is now behind him and steps slightly back so he is standing next to Fred. Seeing that the scorpion that attacked him is wounded, he presses on, hoping to finish it soon. Adrenaline and anger block out the pain in his leg as he lunges towards the giant vermin.

[sblock]
Free action: 5-foot step back, so as to be next to Fred
Standard action: attack Sc 2 - attack 1d20+2, damage 1d8+3 (14 and 4, respectively)[/sblock]


----------



## stanleyindraven (Jan 23, 2013)

Fred attacks sc2 again with a flurry.
Fort Save 1d20+5=20
Attacks 1d20=9, 1d6+1=5, 1d20=19, 1d6+1=2


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 24, 2013)

While the party is not able to quite finish off the second scorpion, they are able to do enough damage to make it go full defensive as it looks around for an escape route.









*OOC:*


The party is up. Even with Morgan's damage, the scorpion would not be dead, but only severely, possibly mortally, wounded, so I'm just pushing forward.


----------



## stanleyindraven (Jan 25, 2013)

Frederick would again attempt to down the scorpion so that it does not have a chance to block their way back.
Flurry Attack: 1d20=16, 1d6+1=3, 1d20=2, 1d6+1=2


----------



## 4uk4ata (Jan 25, 2013)

*OOC:*


I would be away from home for a few days and might be unable to  post. I apologize in advance for any disruptions that may occur.







Erinth  senses that they seem to be cornering the scorpion and continues his  attack. He is still careful, though - perhaps like a cornered rat, a  cornered scorpion becomes all the more dangerous, and he's already  suffered a wound from that creature.

[sblock]Standard action: attack. Attack roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3884458/ Attack 2+2 = 4, Damage 8+3 = 11 .Aaand another miss. Great...
Five-foot step back, away from the scorpion.[/sblock]


----------



## SuperZero (Jan 25, 2013)

When the scorpion moves to retreat, Antal considers for a moment just letting the creature flee. But it could attack them again when they leave, and it's still very dangerous to other, less well-armed travelers.
Still, he lowers his own mace slightly.

_Finish it off,_ he says silently to Kin. The eidolon takes a step closer to the vermin, and digs his claws deep into its shell.

[sblock=OoC]*Kin:*
Free Action: If possible, 5-foot step to flanking position. If not possible, just keep it within reach.
Full-round Action: Full attack against Sc1; Attack rolls of 20 for 9 damage and 16 for 8 damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
*Antal Amakiir*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 15 (13 flat-footed/Touch)
*HP:* 8/10
*CMB:* -2 *CMD:* 10 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+4 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Mace

*Summon Monster 1:* 7/7 remaining
*Adaptable Luck:* 3/3 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/2
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


[sblock=Kin]*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed/11 Touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 26, 2013)

The second scorpion goes down with a soft thud, and you are left with silence as the effort of combat fully sinks in.









*OOC:*


Will get something further up tomorrow, but for now, go ahead and take advantage of the rp time.







[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 2 Cave Scorpions 600 xp total/120 xp each[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 27, 2013)

Dusting yourselves off, you move on, and very shortly find yourself facing an unexpected challenge. At the opening to the center clearing, the tunnel opens up into a 30 foot diameter and is blocked by a solid wall with windows along the top the allow light in, and a single door flanked by a couple of currently closed windows on the floor level. The door is currently being guarded by 3 individuals wearing the most hideous of masks one could possibly imagine, and the masks are amazingly realistic, as you thought they were real at first glance. They make the three guards impossible to identify as their features appear as if their entire heads had partially melted. At your approach, they stiffen up, and take a defensive stance, 1 directly in front of the door, wielding a rather nice looking sword, and 1 on either side wielding extremely well made longspears, all of them in very nice chain shirts. They say nothing as they watch you intently.


----------



## Creed490 (Jan 28, 2013)

Morgan whispers to her compatriots.
"Are these friends or foes? What manner of creatures wear such masks?"


----------



## stanleyindraven (Jan 28, 2013)

"Greetings. I am Frederick and my compatriots and I are here for a package. We mean you no harm, if we may please speak with your employer," Frederick tries to make his voice as regal as possible, which was hard because he tried so hard to be humble.


----------



## 4uk4ata (Jan 28, 2013)

On the way, Erinth mutters for a bit about the freak chance of meeting these scorpions, but his demeanor soon improves and he goes back to whistling and occasionally drumming a quiet beat on the side of the small drum attached to his backpack. He makes sure to keep it quiet though, so it doesn't distract the party overmuch.

He studies the masked figures with some interest, whispering "Curious, yes, quite-quite curious. Llandawan?" . He hears the others approach the guards, and makes sure that he looks non-threatening and his hands are free of weapons. "We have been told to approach madame Caicaryn Axemage. I trust this is her home?"

[sblock]What knowledge would it be to know the tradition these masks are from?[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 28, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]The only one that would really apply is knowledge (local)[/sblock]

At first, they give no reaction, but when you mention the name Caicaryn Axemage, they do seem to take notice, almost as if waiting for more information.


----------



## Creed490 (Jan 29, 2013)

Morgan steps forward, next to Erinth, lowering her scarf and her weapon, speaking up to the guards,
"We were sent by a gnome from the Venzan Academica Magica, by the name of Roustabout. He wanted us to pick up a package, then deliver it to him."


----------



## SuperZero (Jan 29, 2013)

Antal steps closer to the guards, although he indicates that Kin should stay back while he does so.
The ugly masks seem strange to him and he can not imagine their purpose. They make him feel a bit on-edge, but he doesn't see any real evidence that things aren't going exactly like they were meant to.
"I think we should also let you know that some pretty nasty vermin have gotten into the tunnel," he says, indicating the cut on his arm. "Although I suppose you probably already know about that."


----------



## 4uk4ata (Jan 29, 2013)

Erinth nods absent-mindedly as Morgan speaks up, agreeing with her. He still appears fascinated by the masks the three guards wear.

[sblock]Knowledge: Local check: 1d20+3 = 17 ; bardic knowledge allows untrained checks[/sblock]


----------



## thechosen2nd (Jan 29, 2013)

"Hey, show them the map that professor gave us." Kris offers, trying to think of a way to prove that they were sent to the tunnel, and not just wandering in by chance.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 30, 2013)

[sblock=Erinth]You've heard rumors of some local group, or rather a series of subgroups, that wear masks while going about their business, but you don't know anything specific.[/sblock]

It takes a few minutes, but as you talk about your errand, you hear some shuffling from behind one of the closed windows, and a few minutes later, the door opens up, and the guards stand aside for you to pass. After passing through a short tunnel, you find yourself in a glade that you have to convince yourself is really there. While not huge, it's much larger than anything you had pictured from the initial description from the gnome. There is a path that leads to a couple of huts on one of the edges, where you a older female dwarf working on picking some roots in an herb garden. When she turns around and looks up, you can see the inspiration for the masks right away; a large portion of her face shows heavy burn marks and scars. "You're early; usually the professors don't remember until after their classes have started to restock their cupboards. If you would like to step inside the waiting room, I'll be with you shortly," she says as she points to one of the huts. Inside is a small waiting room area from which you can see a very extensive alchemist's lab. She joins you shortly, "Now than, I suppose it would be too much to expect to have that scatterbrained gnome remembered to tell you which compound they were needing, so I'll skip over asking for a name. Did he at least give you some kind of general description?"

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 2 Mummer Guards 600 xp total/120 xp each[/sblock]


----------



## stanleyindraven (Jan 30, 2013)

"He did not name it, only that it is a solid block of a special compound they developed specially for the school," Frederick replies to the woman.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 31, 2013)

She thinks for a minute, "Not overly helpful, but close enough. Fortunately I was able to start preparing for them early, so I have a few things almost ready. I'll just have you take all of them in one trip; save everyone the trouble of another visit. It'll take a few hours to complete, though, and I have a small task that I was needing to do today that I will need to do instead. It's simple enough; vegepygmies have taken over part of the glade, and I need them gone. You take care of them, I can get to work on the packages, and some potions for you."


----------



## 4uk4ata (Jan 31, 2013)

Vegepygmies in her glade? Erinth thought, and tried to suppress a snicker. That's a good one... Even though she probably didn't intend it as such. "How did they get there, I wonder... What can you tell us about vegepygmies, ma'am? It would be good if we know what they're about if we are to drive them off."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


My apologies about the delay. It's been an interesting week.







"Vegepygmies are small humanoid-esque sentient plants. Because of the nature of my work, they are sometimes attracted to the glade. They are not all that special beyond that; if you can kill goblins, you can kill these creatures."

She directs you to a small clearing on the far side of the glade; it's obviously usually a garden of some kind, but it's completely torn up at this point. The small creatures are scattered about. One slightly larger one is currently bossing two of them around as they work, while a fourth is off in a different area, probably trying to avoid the boss. They are all wielding what looks like crude spears and/or javelins. You manage to startle them as you enter the clearing, and they quickly grab their weapons. The two underlings being bossed around advance while the one by itself tries to hide, and the boss screams something in a language you don't understand.









*OOC:*


The party is up. The clearing is about 20 feet diameter with light brush surrounding it. The party is all in a single group on the edge and has two of the vegepygmies in melee range, with a third disappearing into the brush, and the leader on the other side of the clearing with his minions solidly between you and him.


----------



## SuperZero (Feb 2, 2013)

"Hmm.." says Antal. "Well, this seems straightforward enough."
He lays a hand on Kin's back and focuses on casting a protective field around the eidolon.

_You go approach first and see how they react._ he adds silently, as Kin complies with claws ready.

[sblock=OoC]Antal:
Standard Action: Cast _mage armor_ on Kin.

Kin:
If he can move into a position on the opposite side of the nearest vegepygmies so that he can provide a flanking position, he does that. If he an only move up to the nearer side anyway, he charges.
Attack roll 9 (11 if charging) for 9 damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
*Antal Amakiir*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 15 (13 flat-footed/Touch)
*HP:* 8/10
*CMB:* -2 *CMD:* 10 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+4 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Mace

*Summon Monster 1:* 7/7 remaining
*Adaptable Luck:* 3/3 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/2
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


[sblock=Kin]*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 19 (18 flat-footed/11 Touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 2, 2013)

"They are the plant version of goblins. I don't care what you do with them as long as they are removed from my glade."


----------



## 4uk4ata (Feb 2, 2013)

Erinth bursts out into laughter. While he does realize those things are likely dangerous, especially in number, the situation strikes him as just too absurd. He takes up the bow in one hand, but with the other he drums up a hearty beat on the drum attached to his backpack... and when he speaks out, it is subtly in rhythm to the beat."Onward then, brave comrades! There may come a day that chickens throttle foxes. There may come a day that cows suckle from calves. There may come a day when jokes of nature like these are a threat to heroes like us. But sure as Penk's laughter, it-ain't-*THIS-*day!"

[sblock]I might be tired, but I can't think of a better way to inspire courage for fighting... those things. So have your +1s to attack, damage, charm and fear saves, y'all  Also... how opposed would people here be to Erinth occasionally making some R-rated comments? He may use some less than pure language at times...

Standard action: start bardic performance (inspire courage)
(move action: draw bow)[/sblock]


----------



## stanleyindraven (Feb 4, 2013)

Frederick will slowly approach the 'Boss' and in a calm tone speak. "Please vacate this area and do not return, it would be a shame to have to kill you." He tries to make and keep eye contact and get within ten feet.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 4, 2013)

As soon as Frederick starts to try to approach the leader, the followers immediately intercept and attack with their claws. They manage to do 5 damage across four attempts and 2 hits. The chief, meanwhile is yelling in some unknown tongue at the top of his voice at someone, probably the creature that just disappeared into the surrounding brush.









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## stanleyindraven (Feb 5, 2013)

Frederick, surprised that didn't work, will strike the closest enemy with a stunning fist.
[sblock]Attack 1d20+1=18, 1d6+1=5
DC 13[/sblock]


----------



## 4uk4ata (Feb 5, 2013)

sunshadow21 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The party is up.




(Ooops, if the battle hadn't yet begun yet, does Erinth's inspire courage still apply in a pseudo "surprise round," or should he do it in his first round of combat?)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 5, 2013)

4uk4ata said:


> (Ooops, if the battle hadn't yet begun yet, does Erinth's inspire courage still apply in a pseudo "surprise round," or should he do it in his first round of combat?)




It's technically the first round, so it's not a problem.


----------



## thechosen2nd (Feb 6, 2013)

Kris shouts out "Get 'em, Sanguine!"

And then takes a shot with her bow at the leader.

[sblock]
Sanguine:
Move action towards nearest enemy, then standard action attack. 
(Attack roll 8, damage 4)

Kris:
attacking leader
(Attack roll 14, damage 8)

EDIT: I forgot the +1 for inspire courage...
[/sblock]


----------



## Creed490 (Feb 8, 2013)

Morgan turns to the closest enemy, and closes her hand into a fist. When she opens it, a bright light is in the palm of her hand. It shoots towards the creature, orbiting it's head like a miniature sun.

[sblock]DC 16 Flare to Daze the nearest enemy[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 9, 2013)

*OOC:*


Will get a post up tomorrow morning.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Frederick punches one of the advancing figures, knocking it unconscious in one blow. Sanguine moves up to do the same to the other, but misses as Kris's arrow bounces off the leader's tough hide. Morgan's flare spell, however, hits the leader dead on, leaving it somewhat blind, angry and confused. Kin steps up and flat out kills the creature Sanguine missed with one of his claws. The leader charges the spell caster and does a whopping three points of damage as it digs one of it's claws into Morgan. Sanguine and Kin both have javelins flung at them from across the clearing as two more of the creatures appear from the brush; the one going toward Kin bounces off his armor, but Sanguine takes 5 points of damage as the crude javelin buries itself in his skin.









*OOC:*


The party is up. The leader is in melee with Morgan, with the bulk of the party being about 10 feet away from that action, and there are two more regular vegepygmies about 20 feet away on the other side of the clearing.







Morgan 3 damage
Sanguine 5 damage
Vegepygmy leader dazzled, -2 AC from charge


----------



## stanleyindraven (Feb 11, 2013)

Frederick will advance and clobber the leader.
[sblock]Attack 1d20+1=17, 1d6+1=7[/sblock]


----------



## 4uk4ata (Feb 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


Does Erinth have a clear shot at any of the vegepygmies?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


Not the leader, but the two on the other side of the clearing.


----------



## 4uk4ata (Feb 13, 2013)

Erinth steps to the side and back to get a cleaner aim at one of the strange little things, and lets fly an arrow straight towards its funny-shaped chest. "Run, little plant things! Run, before you get skewered like little, green veggie-kebaps"









*OOC:*


Erinth's actions:
Five foot step.
*Move action: *sustain bardic music.
*Standard action*: Ready action to shoot a vegepygmy if it does not withdraw. He will miss, I guess he's just too kind-hearted or can't take them seriously)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 17, 2013)

*OOC:*


Have we lost everyone else already?







Frederick will land a solid blow on the leader as Erinth's arrow goes wide.









*OOC:*


I will DMPC the others tonight after work when I finally have time to catch my breath.


----------



## Creed490 (Feb 17, 2013)

Morgan flinches at the wound and spreads her fingers in a fan, flame licking from the tips and shooting forward.

[sblock]
Burning Hands at the leader, DC 17
Roll 2d4 (CL+1 Due to Gifted Adept
Roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3930193/

Wow, thanks Invisible Castle.
Should be back on schedule, had a medical thing.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 18, 2013)

Despite the weakness of the spell, it is enough to drop the leader as he fails to dodge any of it. At this, the others decide they don't really need to stick around anymore and disappear into the surrounding thickets.









*OOC:*


Feel free to rp a bit with Caicaryn at this point, as it will take a few hours for some of the items to finish brewing.







[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 3 Vegepygmy tribe 1200 xp total/240 xp each[/sblock]


----------



## stanleyindraven (Feb 19, 2013)

"That didn't seem too hard," Frederick says to his companions.


----------



## 4uk4ata (Feb 19, 2013)

*Erinth

*"They just looked so absurd," Erinth shakes his head, still snickering. "Good thing they weren't particularly dangerous, I couldn't bring myself to take them seriously."

Having said that, he goes to check where they were to see if there was any particular damage to the crops - and if, by any chance, he can retrieve the arrow he missed.


----------



## stanleyindraven (Feb 20, 2013)

"Did we by chance bring a healer," Frederick asks.


----------



## 4uk4ata (Feb 21, 2013)

*Erinth*

Hmm, that sounded like a good question. Sadly, he hadn't kept much attention in herbalism training; he did know a bit about herbs and that, but wasn't very sure of just what went where... beyond the very firmly ingrained knowledge that you don't want to be wrong when someone's life is on the line.

"That's a very good question. Did we?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


It occurs to you that the owner of this vale probably knows a thing or two about healing.


----------



## stanleyindraven (Feb 22, 2013)

"Oh well, if not I am sure the master of the vale can help with that," Frederick said as he started to walk back to the hut they met her in.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 25, 2013)

You go back to Caicaryn and she is able to patch you up quickly as you wait. You get the impression that under that rough exterior, she's actually pretty nice. By late afternoon, everything is ready, and you head out back to Venza. You manage to get back to what qualifies as a road through this area without problem and are nearing the main road that will take you to Venza when you see three men on the road ahead of you standing there talking with each other; they turn when they hear you, and it's obvious that their intentions are not friendly as they draw out bows.









*OOC:*


The party is up to start round 1. The scene is pretty simple. You are on a road surrounded by light forest and ground cover. The bandits are about 50 feet ahead of you on the road with readied bows.


----------



## stanleyindraven (Feb 25, 2013)

Split up! Frederick says to his companions as he darts toward the trees heading in the direction of the men with bows. (Trying to take double move to get within striking distance while getting some amount of cover.)


----------



## 4uk4ata (Feb 25, 2013)

"Thank you, madam, it's a pleasure to make your acquaintance," Erinth says with a slight bow to the scholar before leaving. So far, so good

As they come across the armed group, Erinth moves towards the nearest tree, drawing his bow. "Let's not do anything rash, y'all." he shouts towards the bandits. "There's more of us, and we're armed."

(Technically, they could be a paranoid group of travelers without any illegal intent thinking us the dangerous group of heavily armed hobos)


----------



## Creed490 (Feb 25, 2013)

Morgan also dashes to the side of the road, dashing behind a tree near Erinth, peeking out to examine the men on the road.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 1, 2013)

*OOC:*


Again, sorry about the delay; just recently started working two jobs again, and while my bank account is relieved, my energy levels are definitely not pleased.







As Erinth and Morgan dash to one side, and Kin and Antal move to the other, Frederick and Kris both move forward. The folks on either side realize very quickly that they are not in fact the larger group as each side of the road has 3 more warriors waiting for the ambush to trigger. No one is able to get any attacks off this round, but everyone finds themselves in melee.









*OOC:*


There are three general melees at this point. One with Erinth, Morgan, and 3 armed bandits; one with Kin, Antal, and 3 armed bandits; and one with Frederick, Kris, 2 sergeant types, and the leader of the band. The party is up.


----------



## stanleyindraven (Mar 4, 2013)

Going for the leader, Frederick will strike for a stunning blow. 
1d20+1=13, 1d6+1=6 DC 13 Fort for Stun
"You will not win this."


----------



## 4uk4ata (Mar 4, 2013)

((Great, so much for sharp elven senses, Erinth is surprised again))

Erinth takes a step back and draws an arrow, shooting at the most exposed enemy he can find. He then leaves the bow at his side and takes out a spear.









*OOC:*



5-foot step out of anyone the reach of anyone threatening
Standard action: fire bow, ideally at someone unengaged (yet): Attack 19 (counting point blank shot, not counting firing into melee), damage... 2
Move action: drop bow, take out spear


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 4, 2013)

4uk4ata said:


> ((Great, so much for sharp elven senses, Erinth is surprised again))




They were equally surprised by your response, hence the reason they couldn't attack before you could respond. It's pretty clear that this isn't a random ambush from the fact you didn't see them sooner; someone went to a lot of effort to pick the ideal spot to strike and made sure everybody was in place before you showed up.


----------



## 4uk4ata (Mar 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


I will be starting my new job soon and it will entail moving to a different city, so I may post less often in the next week or so. I will try to avoid any long absences from the forums, though, and hopefully I'll get a decent internet connection soon


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 7, 2013)

*OOC:*


I'm going to hit the fast forward button a bit due to the dropoff of players so that those still active can get this adventure done and get their characters into a more active party.







The battle is intense as it becomes quite clear that these were not random men hired out of a pub, but skilled mercs quite capable of holding their own. When all is said and done, you manage to kill the leader, one of the sergeants, and 4 of the others; the survivors slink off after taking some serious wounds. Victory comes with a price, however; everyone in the party is at least somewhat damaged, and the spellcasters find themselves with few spells left. The equipment on all of the mercs is definitely above average, but aside from the ample gold you find on each of the dead bodies, the leader is the only one that has anything truly interesting; he has a +1 longsword, and an intriguing note that is clearly is some kind of cipher, though none of you can quite make it out.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 5 Hired Thugs 1600 xp total/320 xp each

Treasure
+1 longsword[/sblock]


----------



## stanleyindraven (Mar 7, 2013)

"I say we split the gold, anything of superior (MW) quality we take and the note. If anyone can use this sword have at it and let us finish this trek quickly. We cannot afford another encounter of this kind." Frederick seems distraught that so many had to die. He will also move the bodies off the road as they are searched.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 13, 2013)

There is plenty of masterwork gear you can grab as you leave the scene. You get back to the city with no further troubles, and easily locate the school. After a quick delivery and showing school officials the note (to which the school official just shakes her head and replies "Those idiots are still trying to get our secrets I see"), you are paid quite handsomely, and after disposing of the valuable gear that you do not wish to keep, you find yourself with free time on your hands and a lot of gold in your pockets.  









*OOC:*


This ends the adventure. Your final xp and gp totals are in the 1st post and as soon as a judge approves them, you can go ahead and step into the Mystic Pearl to do some shopping. To claim loot, which this adventure didn't really have much special due to the low level nature, and my inability to really work cool stuff into the last fight, you take the total gp from the adventure and subtract the value of the loot from it until all the loot is gone (once something is claimed, no one else can claim it; 1 sword does not magically become 5 at the end of the adventure) or everyone passes. Anything not claimed goes to the Pearl inventory as items that people don't have to roll for. I did not list the masterwork equipment because you don't need to roll for that in the Pearl, and so I'm not worried about you being able to get what you want on that score. I hope you enjoyed the adventure; I apologize for the stilted nature of it's progress, but life got a bit more hectic than anticipated.


----------



## stanleyindraven (Mar 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


 sounds great! I enjoyed this very much


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 13, 2013)

*OOC:*



Hi, your judge for the game here.  After talking it over with one of the other judges, I am going to be amending the XP for this a bit.  A couple characters are not involved in the last fight, so their XP is ending early.  And, hand waiving a finish of CR5 after the first round is a bit much for an APL of 1.  So, that reward is getting trimmed a bit.  I realize this means nobody levels, but we the judges need to keep the balance with the experiences of the other players.

*Encounter Information* 
1/1/13 Start
1/25/13 Cave Scorpions: CR2 600 xp 800 gp total ~ 120 xp/160 gp each for ALL
Mummer Guards: CR2 600 xp 800 gp total ~ 120 xp/160 gp each for ALL 
2/18/13 Vegepygmies: CR4 1200 xp 1700 gp total ~ 240 xp/340 gp each for ALL
Antal: SuperZero's last post 2/2/13, last fight involved Vegepygmies
Kris: Chosen2nd's last post 2/6/12, last fight involve Vegepygmies
3/7/13 Hired Thugs: CR2 600 xp 800 gp total/3 ~ 200 xp/267 gp each for Erinth, Frederick and Morgan
Magical Treasure: +1 longsword
3/13/13 End

Antal Encounter XP: 480; Encounter GP: 700, disappeared after 2/2/2013
 time xp (33 days x 7 xp) = 231 xp; level x time gp (33 days x 6 gp) = 198 gp
Totals:711 XP and 898 GP 

Erinth Encounter XP: 680; Encounter GP: 927
 time xp (72 days x 7 xp) = 504 xp; level x time gp (72 days x 6 gp) = 432 gp
Totals: 1,184 XP and 1,359 GP

 Frederick Encounter XP: 680; Encounter GP: 927
 time xp (72 days x 7 xp) = 504 xp; level x time gp (72 days x 6 gp) = 432 gp
Totals: 1,184 XP and 1,359 GP

Kris Encounter XP: 480; Encounter GP: 700, disappeared after 2/6/2013
 time xp (37 days x 7 xp) = 259 xp; level x time gp (37 days x 6 gp) = 222 gp
Totals: 739 XP and 922 GP

Morgan Encounter XP: 680; Encounter GP: 927
 time xp (72 days x 7 xp) = 504 xp; level x time gp (72 days x 6 gp) = 432 gp
Totals: 1,184 XP and 1,359 GP

The +1 magical sword gets sold off to the Mystic Pearl because none of you could afford to keep it while giving the others a fair share of gold instead.

Edit: Tweaked numbers one more time as the last fight was divided by 3 instead of five.
2nd Edit: DMC = 5.04 = 72 days times 0.07.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Works for me. I think the last thing I have is how many DMCs, just in case I actually need them at some point?


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 13, 2013)

DMCs added to the big post above and recorded on the Adventure Tracking page.


----------

